# Guides and spacing



## rndhededflip

ok... on a rod that is 13'6... what size and spacing should the guides be at??? or where should it be at for more distance... please help and explain... thanks...


----------



## WALT D.

rndhededflip,

What blank are you using? 

Walt


----------



## rndhededflip

its a secret blank... but... a daiwa... the new ones... the red ones... very nice and skinny 4-12 oz of rating...


----------



## WALT D.

I've been thinking about building on that blank also. I don't know the specs but I do have access to one if you'd like to know the sizes and spacing that the factory is using.


Walt


----------



## rndhededflip

walt,

the factory sizing and spacing... do they build those rods for optimum casting or fighting??? and please if you would be so kind to give me this info... i would really appreciate it... thanks... 

"G"


----------



## WALT D.

Give me till Thursday and I'll check out one at The Bait Shack. I'm curious as well.

I'm also starting to compile a list of others manufacturers guides and spacing for future reference. I'll send you a copy when I get it all together.

Walt


----------



## Paully

rndhededflip said:


> ok... on a rod that is 13'6... what size and spacing should the guides be at??? or where should it be at for more distance... please help and explain... thanks...


Stripper Guide Placement in Relation to the Reel 
The next step is the process is to first determine the position of the stripper guide in relation to the reel. Factors that will determine the guide's position are: 

- The size and height of the guide. 

- The action of the blank. 

- The size of the reel and the face of the spool on a spinning reel.

The following measurements for stripper guide placement are all approximate:

- For surf spinning anywhere from 36-50 inches from the face of the spool. The higher the guide ring off the blank or the bigger the spool face, then the farther away the guide should be from the reel face. 

- For conventional surf rods anywhere from 32-40 inches from the center of the reel seat. Slow action rods will require distance at the lower end of the range. Also, reel size is a factor.

Once the initial position of the stripper guide has been determined, the next step is the position of the first guide from the tip top. Again, these distances are approximate.

- Surf Spinning - 7-8 inches

- Conventional Surf - 5-7 inches.

- Lighter Spinning - 4-5 inches

- Conventional Boat - 4-5 inches

To space out the remaining guides, I use the following approximate distances:

- Surf Spinning - increasing distances from the tip of 1.5-2.0 inch increments working towards the stripper guide. e.g. 5.0" then 6.5" then 8.0" etc.

- Conventional Surf - increasing distances from the tip of 1-inch increments working towards the stripper guide. e.g. 5.0", 6.0", 7.0" etc.


I hope this helps. Keep in mind that these are starting points. Once you place the guides on the blank (via. tape, tubing, or tie wraps) do a static test and adjust the guides as needed. You don't want your line the make contact with the blank. The action of the blank will play a big part in guide placement.

tight lines


----------



## WILSON

Hey G, check with JAM from RDT to see what they space theres at. They had some wrapped with regular guides, they looked sweet too!!


----------



## WILSON

Oh yeah, hurry up and wrap that thing so I can test it out for ya!!


----------



## WALT D.

rndhededflip,


I didn't forget about you. I stopped by the Baitshack today and Randy is sold out on that rod at the moment.

Hopefully someone else might be able to get you the info.

Walt


----------



## derekxec

use the smallest guides that will pass the line and any connecting knots...for the guide spacing spend the 5 minutes to do a static deflection test and that will give you the best spacing

then go out and do some test casting with it and move them around as needed


----------



## rndhededflip

this is so confusing... may be i will just pay a PROFESSIONAL to do this one for me... any out there willing to put guides on a 13'3 rod for a decent price... dont kill me... i just never built a rod before ... and my wife bought me this wrapper... and she wants me to do something with it... but i can't mess up this pretty rod... can someone help me... hey WALT D... are you the person that works with JB???


----------



## david123

http://www.anglersresource.net/ar/pdf/guide.pdf

Fuji guide placement chart


----------



## derekxec

dude try it out its soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much easier than you think 

a good amount of guides to start with would be 1 guide per foot of rod

is this going to be a spinning rod or casting rod? if spinning the butt guide(closest guide to the butt) will be half the diameter of the reel spool

what size line will you be using on this rod?

and only use that chart as a starting point...


----------



## rndhededflip

well this rod is going to be casting... will have probably 14 to MAX 20 lb test on it... should i start from the TIP down or the BUTT up???


----------



## derekxec

your guide closest to the butt will need to be big enough that it doesnt choke the line in

what reel do you plan on using? 

an example guide set would be like 25-16-10-10-10-10-10-10-tiptop

after the guide closest to the butt youll want to get the line down asap


----------



## xfreemanx

hey rndhededflip,

Kumusta? Good to bump into a fellow pinoy in this forum.


Hi All, 

I have a related question. Bought a shakespeare sturdy stik rated 15-30 lbs for a jigmaster as a backup setup for trolling. However, we dont have the models for boat rods locally so what I got was the BWS125, which only has 4 guides including tip and is actually sold as a MH spinning rod.

Im planning of adding guides in between the existing ones. Is this recommended? What benefits do I get from having more guides? I noticed the boat and jigging rods have more guides than their spinning counterparts.


----------



## david123

Not the optimum setup to put a conventional on a spinner. the extra guides are to keep the line off the blank on a conventional rig. Tape your extra guides on first and see how it works....otherwise return the rod if you can and swap it for one that was designed for conventional.


----------



## Carolina Rebel

Use scotch tape to tape the guides in place in what seems close to right, then take it out and cast it. Change up the location of the gatherer a little to see if you get any increase in distance, and of course flex the rod to make sure there's no line-blank contact during stress. The tape will hold the guides where you place them, and it'll come off easily with no residue.


----------



## WALT D.

> hey WALT D... are you the person that works with JB???


Nope that's not me.

You can do it, all you have to do is start.

Good Luck,

Walt


----------

